# Rifles chambered in pistol calibers



## cjkgt97

I am selling my custom bolt gun since we have lost any and all of the longer rifle ranges in the area, and I am considering what to purchase with part of the cash I get back. If I get a Marlin lever action in a pistol caliber, .44 magnum or .357 magnum, can I shoot that in the stalls at Calibers?

Looks like the difference in muzzle velocity of about 150 to 200 fps? Is that a risk for the backstop? Looking at a model with a 20" barrel. 

Forgive me if this is covered in the range rules, as my latest Adobe upgrade doesn't like the range rules PDF. 

-Chris


----------



## [email protected]

*Thanks for the question Chris*

Our backstop is rated for rifle rounds up to 30-6. We just dont allow them because of added risks and it is very loud to crack one off inside a little 4 foot wide booth. Also 25 yards with a 30-6 is pointless. Get the 357/38 unless the price and availability of ammo doesn't matter. If your only going to shoot it a couple times a month you won't notice a difference, but if we see you a couple times a week, feeding that Henry Big Boy could be an issue. Either 357 or 44 can be shot @ Calibers.

Kenny

What bolt gun are you selling?


----------



## cjkgt97

*Bolt Gun*

Thanks for the response Kenny. I am selling a heavily modified Remington 700 in .260. It is left-handed, so I have a select audience that is interested. So far I've sold the scope, and all of my ammo. I have a guy on the hook for the rifle but I am waiting for "truck repairs" to release the funding.


----------



## Griff

I am sorry if this has been answered elsewhere but I have been unable to find an answer. I have yet to be to your range, and after reading the range rules, I still am unclear since this question has been brought up. Would y'all consider the 5.7x28 round to be a rifle round? If not, would it be possible to use a FN PS90 firing SS197SR ammo. As I'm sure you know, the round is significantly less powerful than a .223 and is very quiet. I completely understand if this is not possible, I just have not had many opportunities to fire it and would love to be able to at a local range. 

Thanks for reading,
Griff.


----------



## [email protected]

*Sorry no 5.7*

The round is moving a little too fast and has a history of nicking up steel plates and baffles. Then the nicks become a ricochet issue, even with the blue tip rounds. The only bottleneck cartridge we allow is the .357 sig.

Thanks
Kenny


----------



## Griff

Understood. I appreciate the quick response. I look forward to experiencing your facility in the near future.


----------



## Griff

Just for clarification, how about rifles chambered in pistol calibers aka an ATI AT94A chambered in 9mm or a TDI Kriss in .45? Apologies for the repetitive questions.


----------



## [email protected]

*Good to go!!!!*

Rifles or pistols chambered for .22 short to .45 caliber cartridges are allowed. The only bottleneck round we handle is the .375 Sig. We do not shoot .17 of any type, 223, 5.56, 30 carbine, 30-30, 7.62 of any size, or 30-06. If you bring the Kriss please let me handle it, I have seen it in pictures but not in person.

thanks
Kenny


----------



## Griff

Sure thing Kenny. I am in the process of acquiring the SBR version so its going to be a few more months, but when I get my hands on it I'll be sure to bring it by when I do. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## nanderson

I'm aware of your handgun carry rules as regards holster or case, but other than being unloaded, what else is required for rifles brought into the facility


----------



## SouthernBoy

The Marlin lever action in .44 Magnum is one sweet carbine. Powerful enough from most common big game hunting, it will also serve you well in other areas.


----------



## [email protected]

nanderson said:


> I'm aware of your handgun carry rules as regards holster or case, but other than being unloaded, what else is required for rifles brought into the facility


That's pretty much it. No bottleneck ammo. 
Thanks


----------

